# Psychology degree?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

What can you do with a BA degree in psychology?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I went to law school.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

timeless said:


> I went to law school.


Moar liek lawlschool amirite?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Moar liek lawlschool amirite?


Actually, that's a pretty apt description of it.


----------

